# Have I been cutting too long?



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been cutting for around 5-6months now. Gone from 183lbs to 168lbs. Eating 2000kcals a day for last 2 months. But the last lost has really slowed down even when adding in cardio and I don't want to drop my kcals much lower, as I already feel tired all the time.

My question is, have I been cutting to long. Would a week or two eating at maintenance 2500kcals help? If I wet started on 2000kcals again?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah a week on maintenance or higher could help. I personally would stop counting for a week.

Maybe try to manipulate cals a bit more. If you lose on 2000 you may still lose on 2200 for example. Being tired all the time will become counter productive.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

How is your maintaince only 2500 cals? mines 2800 and I'm only 155lbs, bit confused D:


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95:2375260 said:


> How is your maintaince only 2500 cals? mines 2800 and I'm only 155lbs, bit confused D:


You could have a much more active job add train more often thus a higher calorie expenditure leading to higher maintenance.

Sorry but no help to the op


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

its all trail end error if youve stopped losing weight its becuase your body has got used to it. Try mixing things up. Has your metabolism slowed down any? Change your food maybe have a few cheat meals something like that.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

It feels like it has. I haven't dropped much fat recently. I was wondering if a week or 2 without counting might fire it back up again so to speak.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

6 months to lose 15lbs? Jesus!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> 6 months to lose 15lbs? Jesus!


X2!!!


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Is that a very long time? Tbh it seem to mostly drop off within first 3 month. Then just slowed right down.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been cutting for 3 months and lost 29lbs. I keep changing something in my diet every month. E.g. Just changed from a 40/30/30 split at 1800 cals to a timed carbs diet at 2100 cals.

I also keep changing cardio routines and timings every 3 weeks or so, mix it up a little, fasted cardio, HIIt, sscv etc.

The fat is still dropping off me.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

craig24 said:


> I've been cutting for around 5-6months now. Gone from 183lbs to 168lbs. Eating 2000kcals a day for last 2 months. But the last lost has really slowed down even when adding in cardio and I don't want to drop my kcals much lower, as I already feel tired all the time.
> 
> My question is, have I been cutting to long. Would a week or two eating at maintenance 2500kcals help? If I wet started on 2000kcals again?


Whats your diet mate?


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

If you want to loose more weight, it's simple, either increase cardio/calorie expenditure or eat less.

Try no bread, no dairy and no carbs after 5 pm

Only 15 lbs in six months? On a cut I loose 2 lbs a week at net calories of 1850.

We need to see your diet to comment more constructively.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys, here's my diet -

Meal 1 - 25g myprotein instant oats, 30 mp protein powder and 20g natty peanut butter shake, 200ml semi skimmed milk and water

Meal 2 - 1 tin of tuna with onion and cucumber

Meal 3 - 3 scrambelled eggs with slice of ham and 2 slices wholemeal nimble toast

Meal 4 - 50g of brazil nuts

Post workout shake - MP Protein, 20g natty peanut butter, water

Meal 5 - chicken breast cooked in natty peanut butter, 1/3 of a head of cabbage

Meal 6 - 50g brazil nuts

About 161g Protein, 127g Fat, 80g Carbs


----------

